# Brake disc paint recommendations?



## Raynkar

Have any of you painted your brake disc hubs, edges and cooling vents?
I'm looking for a matt black spray with a good heat resistance but also not affected by brake cleaner spray.
From a few tests I've done Halfords VHT spray (500 degrees) and Simoniz VHT (800 degrees) are really for engine blocks or exhausts and can be wiped off after being sprayed with brake cleaner spray.
Hammerite or Halfords caliper paint is resistant to brake cleaner but is only rated at 90 degrees so won't be that durable for the vents between discs.

Hammerite or Halfords VHT seems to last on the hubs, but not on the venting fins.


----------



## Raynkar

267 views and no one has a recommendation!


----------



## bighead

Would of thought any brake/high temprature paint will do the job !


----------



## tosh

You’ve discounted the suggestions we already make:

- Hammerite smooth
- VHT paint in a spray can

The other suggestion I can make is Caliper paint; I’ve used Foliatec paint on calipers, hubs and edges of discs with no issues. Although I only ever use Brake Cleaner when changing discs. 

I’ve heard good things about POR 15, never used it myself. 

Edit: when you did your tests that failed, was this on a brake disc? I thought the action of the brakes heating and cooling cure the paint even harder than just air drying. Perhaps that’s why it’s failing in the brake cleaner Test?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Raynkar

tosh said:


> You've discounted the suggestions we already make:
> 
> - Hammerite smooth
> - VHT paint in a spray can
> 
> The other suggestion I can make is Caliper paint; I've used Foliatec paint on calipers, hubs and edges of discs with no issues. Although I only ever use Brake Cleaner when changing discs.
> 
> I've heard good things about POR 15, never used it myself.
> 
> Edit: when you did your tests that failed, was this on a brake disc? I thought the action of the brakes heating and cooling cure the paint even harder than just air drying. Perhaps that's why it's failing in the brake cleaner Test?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ok, quick responses.
Hammerite smooth has a temp rating of 90 degrees C so is not a high enough rating for the vents, plus it softens with application of brake cleaner.

You didn't mention a brand of VHT paint, but things like Hammerite VHT aren't resistant to brake cleaner. Simoniz VHT (800 degrees) isn't resistant to brake cleaner.

VHT brand (900 degrees) isn't particularly resistant to brake cleaner.

Was the Foliatec caliper paint you mentioned a brush on product?
I'm looking for a spray paint as I wan't smoother results.

I haven't air dried anything and have heated any paints I've tested to the correct temps for curing as well as the correct curing time.

I'm currently spraying some exhaust parts with Simoniz VHT that involves a twelve hour dry time followed by a gradual controlled heating to 210 degrees.


----------



## tosh

Yes the foliatec and POR 15 are brush on. I’ve seen videos of people hitting POR 15 with a hammer and getting nowhere, but haven’t used it personally on car parts. 

If you find the holy grail, let us know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Raynkar

tosh said:


> Yes the foliatec and POR 15 are brush on. I've seen videos of people hitting POR 15 with a hammer and getting nowhere, but haven't used it personally on car parts.
> 
> If you find the holy grail, let us know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Holy grail is right !
Over the last few months I have bought and tested quite a few paints.

One of the most annoying issues has been that many VHT type black sprays are actually mid grey in colour and not black at all.

I spent around £500 a year on rattle cans so want to be able to find and stick with a good black.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

I used BBQ renovation paint, years ago, think it was rustoleum, on a fiesta's vented disks and calipers, it was a black silk/satin finish, not matt nor gloss and it lasted really well. Cleaning the disk vents was pain - eventually used some small wire brushes then rinsed with paint thinners prior painting.

Failing that I've also used Foliatec 2 part paint, silver, on calipers and disks, the only downside is brushing on the hubs dosnt give as good a finish as spraying would and do not know what type of thinners could be used with the Foliatec stuff. 
S


----------



## Kev_mk3

buzz weld do hi temp paint thats really good


----------



## Raynkar

I bought some of the POR 15 caliper paint suggested above and tried that.

Thank goodness I tried it on a disc first, and not something as hard to remove paint from like a caliper!!!

The BS on the tin said that after a second coat it will give a smooth finish like a ceramic coating!
Nope. It looks just like someone has used brush on paint on a car part, and a perfect reminder of why parts are sprayed rather than brushed to look nice!

Luckily it will be fairly easy to strip back off and spray with something giving better results.


----------



## Fentum

I bought a couple of kits with Dupli-Color brake caliper ceramic paint in them the last time I was in America on the recommendation of a friend. I think you can get it in Europe. 

I applied it to the SLK's calipers and it applied easily and finished very nicely. It is heat resistant to 500F and seemed entirely proof against brake cleaner and my Koch Chemie wheel cleaning products. 

The finish, if surface is prepped properly, is beautiful, but even after five coats not as deep a colour as some might like? But, boy, is it expensive in comparison to Halfords etc - about £25-30 a pack. 

Sadly, my wife no longer has the car as I crashed it but I really liked the paint and am planning to do my Alfas with the paint next.

Peter


----------

